# Boss ds-1 silver screw



## FrankyFarGone (Dec 8, 2008)

Hi!
I would like to know the diffrence betwen old boss pedal made in japan
and the one more recent.
I only have the old one n never played with the others
so if you know about them let me know
it will be apreciate 
Thanks

Heres the one i got...it been tru a lot,but working like a charm


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

I'm not sure about the new ones from experience, but I've heard good things about them.

Also--you mentioned silver screw--my DS-1 has that--but my other Boss pedals were also made in Japan and have the black screw--so they changed that before they stopped being made in Japan.

Looking at your picture I was wondering when someone was going to start selling new pedals that have been relic'd.


----------



## FrankyFarGone (Dec 8, 2008)

Well i guess theres some things you can only get rocking at a rented church basement.....


----------



## Ripper (Jul 1, 2006)

Alot of the differences are cosmetic. There is a great book called the The Boss Book and it goes into all the details. Alot of the screw changes, logo differences etc are noted inthere. Most don't have a change in the circuit board layouts and are still the small pedal with the different screws etc. There are lots of differences in the pedals cosmetically, like the screws that hold the foot switch on, some have washers, some don't. On some of the pedals there are differences in layout when the pedal boards started being manufactured in Taiwan. Interesting though is that before the production was switched over completely to Taiwan, alot of the MIJ pedals were already using the Taiwanese boards. It's a very interesting book and worth the read for sure.


----------



## devnulljp (Mar 18, 2008)

Nice. That's a old one. Long dash. Different opamp from the newer ones.
Check here
http://www.bossarea.com/loadpage.asp?file=boxes/ds1.xml

DS-1 Distortion

This is truly a classic distortion pedal. It produces a distortion sound with a hard edge and is known to have a very low noise level compared to other distortion pedals. Many people swear that the older Japan made pedals sounds better than the newer ones made in Taiwan. The DS-1 has over the years been used by a lot of great guitar players. Steve Vai and Joe Satriani are just two of the players who has voiced their praise over this pedal. The DS-1 is also a favorite among modifiers. Keeley, Analogman and Stinkfoot all provide their own versions of this icon among distortion makers.

Version differences
The design of the DS-1 has changed little throughout its lifetime but the opamp the circuit is based around has changed several times. From 1978, the DS-1 was using the Toshiba TA7136AP opamp. This remained unchanged for about 16 years but in 1994 it was replaced by the Rohm BA728N. In 2000 the opamp was again changed. This time the Mitsubishi M5223AL was used. The last change came 2006 when the New Japan Radio NJM2904L opamp was introduced.

The DS-1 went through a few cosmetical changes in the early years of production. The first version had a clear switch, silver thumb screw and the D in DS-1 placed directly underneat the t in Distortion. This is usually referred to as the long dash version. The clear switch disappeared around serial number 8700, the silver thumb screw at serial number 0500 while the D in DS-1 ended up under the i in Distortion around serial number 14xx00 (short dash version). Since early 1982 the only changes has been to the bottom label. It changed when the production moved from Japan to Taiwan i 1988 and a silver label was introduced when the circuit was modified to accept the PSA adapter 1994.

Specifications

* Controls: Tone, Level, Dist
* Connectors: Input, Output, AC Adaptor
* Current Draw: 4 mA (DC 9V)
* Weight: 400 g (15 oz.)
* Nominal Input Level: -20dBu
* Input Impedance: 470kOhm
* Nominal Output Level: -20dBu
* Output Impedance: 1kohm
* Recommended AC Adaptor: ACA or PSA Series (depending on production year)

Labels

* Black - Made In Japan
* Black - Made In Taiwan
* Silver - Made In Taiwan

The DS-1 was sold from June 1978 to present.


----------



## Ripper (Jul 1, 2006)

You guys should check that book out, some very cool stuff right down to what circuit protector card is proper for your version of pedal, like a bluey cardboard, brown cardboard, smooth clear plastic, ribbed plastic etc. It goes into the logos and that as well.


----------



## FrankyFarGone (Dec 8, 2008)

Thanks for the infos man,i didnt expect this much.
One thing for sure this pedal is relliable and true for the low noise
I can play w vol nub crank all way up so as the dist. n still not killing my tone
Cant to that w my big muff...oh no!


----------

